

[TED Talk] Ditch Your Dis - dandemeyere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWcQEcYCsjA&app=desktop

======
Dennis3d
Very courageous young lady

~~~
dandemeyere
Her and her talk are both inspiring.

